# gills sickness??



## jason808 (Apr 3, 2007)

ok i already had one fish die from this it was getting picked on then eaten...they are about 2-3" rbp...the gills looks to be swollen and they have hard time breathing taking in big gulps..color is very pale looking...took some pic but cant really see anything..i added some melafix and did a 15% water change.. and hes not eating right now..so we'll see tomarrow but what should i do???


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Have you check your water parameters, if yes please post them. First finding out water quality is a good source to see if that can be the cause. Please post total ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, and temperature levels of the aquarium.


----------

